# Help - Crown Molding - Vaulted Ceiling



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2019)

We recently took down a slat wall. After doing so, it exposed some finish work around my fireplace that needs addressed. I am looking to trim out a fireplace with some small crown. I haven't done a lot of work with Crown Molding and could use some help with the angles and how to get some of this to line up. 

I want to install the crown on the following:
Vertically where the edge of fireplace brick meets the drywall
Horizontally into the room (width of the brick)
Horizontally across the face of the fireplace where the brick and the ceiling meet up

If it was just 90 degree turns, I wouldn't be here. The room is vaulted. I bet this isn't that big of deal and fairly normal but for some reason it has me stumped. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pictures and/or sketches would go a long ways towards getting good answers for you.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are going from a straight wall to a vaulted ceiling it would be easier to put a transition block in the corner. 

Around the fireplace we would need pictures.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I tried transition blocks but they only work if the walls are square...which mine are not. Rockler had a jig that fits on a chop saw. My B-I-L bought one when we added a pantry to his kitchen cabinets. I think the "formula" is cut upside down and backwards. That's why he bought the jig.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2019)

GeorgeC said:


> Pictures and/or sketches would go a long ways towards getting good answers for you.
> 
> 
> George


Here are some images. Hope this helps explain. 

I'd like to stay away from transition blocks if possible


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Without blocks... transition piece.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2019)

Just to clarify...I only want to add trim to the fireplace edges...as seen in my poorly marked image in RED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You said 

"Horizontally into the room (width of the brick)
Horizontally across the face of the fireplace where the brick and the ceiling meet up"

None of your red line is horizontal.


I understand that you do not want to use crown molding as crown molding, you only want to use it as trim.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think if it were me where the brick meets the wall I would fill the void with mortar instead of trimming over it. Where the brick meets the ceiling if you trimmed that it wouldn't look right unless you trimmed the entire room.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2019)

The horizontal into the room can be seen in the picture with the wall and brick at the top. The horizontal is the depth of the brick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2019)

You can see the old trim here in this pic


----------



## Toolbelt292 (May 15, 2019)

You are looking to do vertical outside corners along the face of the fireplace. I cannot tell if the brick is proud of the wall. If so then you will need to install horizontal inside corners to come down the sides of the brick.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

If it were me, I'd cut some small lengths of the molding and experiment with the angles until I found what fits.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I think trying to use crown molding would be so much harder then building up a molding that looks like crown molding.

“Brick molding” was commonly used at the junction of the wall and brick and not usually as large a profile as crown molding. 




In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------

